# New Guy, 226 or 229



## camss69 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi, I'm new and had a couple questions if someone has time to answer.

I'm looking at getting my first handgun, I was in the military and have experience with the beretta.

My dad just bought a S&W M&P 9mm which I shot last weekend and kind of stirred up the interest again. For not shooting in 6 years I was pretty happy with how I did. 

I was asking around some guys I work with who are into guns and all three of them recommended the 229 individually which I thought was kind of odd. 

I was looking at the 229 but I see it's a shorter barrel than the 226, what are the advantages or disadvantages to the shorter barrel. I kind of like the longer barrel better but I have yet to find a place that has both in stock so I can compare them side by side. Is there any difference between the two other than barrel length?

I also see the all the elite models are not california compliant, why is that? I don't see what's different in the Elite models other than colors and grips.

I'm looking at the Sigs because they were recommended to me, seem to be high quality and seem to be accurate from what I've read. I'm trying to find a range to rent them and try them out but so far have not had a chance to shoot them. I want something that is good quality that can be a good "only gun" if I end up with just one. I'll mainly be using it for target practice at the range on weekends, (or after work since I live 3 miles from a range) teaching my wife to shoot, and home defense.

What's the difference with the DAK trigger, can't seem to figure that one out.

Sorry if those are basic questions that have been asked a million times but now that I have someone to go shooting with it's time to do the research and go play! The sig website is kind of lacking in explination info.

Thanks!


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Welcome to the Board !!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from down in the swamp. They'll be some of the Sig shooters along to help you out. Good luck as they are great guns.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

First of all, welcome aboard.
California eh? Here's my .02. 
The 229 is designed as a CCW piece. Do you expect to be able to carry it? I understand getting the permit is nearly impossible, with a few exeptions.
The 226 is a "service" piece and would probably be better as a house and range gun.


----------



## TexasFats (Sep 25, 2006)

drummin man 627 said:


> First of all, welcome aboard.
> California eh? Here's my .02.
> The 229 is designed as a CCW piece. Do you expect to be able to carry it? I understand getting the permit is nearly impossible, with a few exeptions.
> The 226 is a "service" piece and would probably be better as a house and range gun.


What he said. Actually, you won't go wrong with either one. Let me give you one word of warning. SIG's are habit forming. One is never enough.


----------



## camss69 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome, yeah I'm in CA, sucks for gun owners I know, I really like the Elite models they look really good but I guess I can't get one here. I don't think I can carry it because like you said the permits are very hard to get in CA.

Stopped by the local Sportsman's Warehouse on the way home.

I checked out the 226, 229, Springfield XD and the Glock.

I wasn't real impressed with the Glock, the XD felt pretty good, and I liked the 226. 

I called the range by my house on the drive home from there and they have all for rent but I think I'm going to try the 226 and the XD this weekend.

If this ends up being anything like my other hobbies I'm sure I'll end up with more than one. :mrgreen:


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

I had the same exact dilema yesterday but ended up going with a P226 Navy. The P229 was a nice gun and only slightly cheaper than the P226 the store had but I went with the P226 because it felt better in my hand. I put the P229 on top of the P226 to get an idea of how much more compact the p229 was. The answer is not much. The P229 seems to be a little shorter in the grip and barrel. Maybe an 1in or so in the barrel and not much in the grip length. Both guns felt great and I must have held both guns about 50 times each before I finally made up my mind but I realized that I was not likely to carry the gun on me and the 226 just felt a little better in my hand. Good luck with your choice. Its not an easy one because they are both cool guns.



> SIG's are habit forming. One is never enough.


He said it. Even though I picked the 226 I'll probably end up getting a 229 eventually.



> I called the range by my house on the drive home from there and they have all for rent but I think I'm going to try the 226 and the XD this weekend.


I tried both os those same guns this past weekend before I bought my Sig yesterday. I was very impressed with both.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

camss69 said:


> I checked out the 226, 229, Springfield XD and the Glock.
> 
> I wasn't real impressed with the Glock, the XD felt pretty good, and I liked the 226.
> 
> :mrgreen:


I think you've picked your favorite, the Sig 226. The differences are minor, i.e., a half inch barrel length and a larger grip. Sigs are tanks, so if you find an used one it should be reliable and much cheaper than a NIB model. I paid $500.00 for my used 229. I must admit, I do prefer the Sig brand, but the prices are wayyyyyy high compared to other quality made firearms.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

DAK (Double Action Kellerman) is a Double Action Only pistol with a lighter pull than the 12lb double action pull on a normal 229. Both the standard 229 and 226 come in DA/SA (double action/single action).

Not sure why the Elite would be illegal in CA??? Both guns come with high-capacity clips, but I assume you have a 10-shot limit with both.

Jeff


----------



## camss69 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yep we are limited to 10 rounds.

I asked the guy about the Elite not being approved and he said it was because Sig must not have submitted them for approval. He said every single different one must be submitted even if they are the same model. Kind of dumb if you ask me but I guess another way for CA to make more money.

The XD felt pretty dang good as well, and it was $210 cheaper, there were two guys behind the counter, a "new guy" who said he really likes the XD and a guy that has obviously been around a while that liked the Sig.

Don't know if I can wait for the weekend I might just run down there tomorrow and shoot em both.

I'm actually leaning towards the 226 Navy, I will probably have to do a special order on it. I'm prior Navy so it kind of appeals to me even though it's an extra $50 for an anchor on the side.

So far I've seen a 229 Equinox for $919, a plain 226 for $739, and a 226 DAK for $750. Do those prices sound close to normal?

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

Congratulations and condolences on your potential choice of a SIG. They are incredible weapons, and they're incredibly addictive. I bought my first one last March; I bought SIG number seven today. My kid's inheritance is disappearing quickly.

First: P226 vs P229. As other posters have said, not much difference. Look on the SIGARMS website for specifics. I have four sizes of SIG: P220, P226, P229 and P239. Both the P220 and P226 are "duty" size weapons. They're a tad smaller than a 1911, but the P226 is fatter due to its double-column magazine capability. Sorry about your being in CA - if it's any consolation, the mag capacity of both the P226 and the P229 in .40 S&W is just 12 rounds, so your 10-round limit doesn't cut much off. But you can get as high as 17 rounds in a flush-fit Mec-Gar 9mm for the P226.

Second: it's a personal preference kind of thing, but I think the size of the P229 is PERFECT for an OWB carry piece. The slightly smaller dimensions just feel more "right" in my hand. It's NOT a CCW piece, IMO. However:

Third: My P229 is an Elite in .40 S&W, which kinda skews my opinion of it. In my 30+ years of shooting, and having owned more than 100 firearms in that time, the P229 Elite is the finest firearm I've ever owned. The SRT (Short Reset Trigger) allows for faster follow-up shots in SA mode, and the controversial beavertail allows faster shot-to-shot recovery time so you can take max advantage of the SRT's capabilities.

Fourth: if I remember California rules correctly, the Atty General's office has to bless each handgun model individually for sale. The Elite models are relatively new, and the AG simply may not have gotten to it yet. There's certainly nothing more "sinister" about the Elite; other than the SRT and beavertail, it's just a gussied-up DA/SA SIG. But the devil is in the details. *IF* the AG is about to grant ecumenical approval to the Elite models soon; and *IF* you can and are willing to pay the freight; *then* the Elite is worth waiting for.

Fifth: the DAK is an amazing piece of engineering, but only if you want DAO. The slide moving against the hammer pre-cocks the hammer just a bit. Somehow, that cuts the DAO trigger pull weight down dramatically.

Sixth: since you're in CA, you might want to look also at the P220 (.45 ACP) and the P239 (9mm and .40 S&W). All are limited to 7 or 8 rounds because they've got single-column magazines. That also makes them narrower than the P226 and P229. The P239 is SIG's answer for a CCW weapon. I have two P239s and I think they're wonderful. But they're also bank-vault solid like all SIGs, which makes them a bit heavy for a CCW piece.

Seventh: the prices you've listed seem roughly on par with what I've seen in Arizona. You mention the P226 Navy: great gun - research it further. It's 9mm only, but the internals are supposed to be all phosphated to give it extra durability in a salt environment. If I didn't already have a 9mm P226, the Navy is the next one I'd want. Of course, since when did I try justifying acquiring another SIG?

As I said, I'm up to seven SIGs. I also own five Glocks. IMO, owning a Glock is like owning a Snap-On brand tool: it's top quality and works every time, but it sits in the garage when not in use. A SIG, on the other hand, is an elegant piece of machinery that you pass down to your kids. If it was a fish, you'd stuff it and hang it on the mantle.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Being a Glock guy, I have nothing to add, but wanted to compliment *sfmittels*' excellent and very informative post. Great information!


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Note that sfmittels has only been a Sig guy for less than a year and he already has seven and gives a great run down. Being a Sig owner does that to ya.

I've owned and shot Sigs for almost 20 years. I've sold them off to buy other guns, but I always come back to Sig.

I own 2 P226s and I love them. Some of your decision may depend on the "use" of the weapon. Is it for CCW or the range and Home defense?

If the latter 2 I'd say just go with the P226. 

I live in Ventura County CA and work in L.A. so if there is anything I can help you with let me know.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Both guns come with high-capacity clips,...... Jeff


Magazines...magazines, not clips!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

my bad.... no "clip" involved...

hahaha

PS... Have you looked at the the P220 Target/Range model???


----------



## jeffie (Aug 5, 2007)

*Sig 226 X-five fiels grade*

try out the 226 x-five competition

Jeff


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

jeffie said:


> try out the 226 x-five competition
> 
> Jeff


Yikes Jeff, don't confuse the poor guy anymore. He can't decide between the 226 or 229 and now you're having him look at a mercedes 226. :smt007 She is a sweet gun.


----------



## camss69 (Sep 18, 2007)

I looked at the x-five, juuust a little out of my price range.

Thanks to all who have replied, it's been really helpful.

I don't know if it's just the dealers in my area or if everywhere is like this but none of them seem to want to do a "special order". Two places just flat out said no, one said sure but it will be more than retail, and the third said they would but it will take 15 days.

I'm leaning towards a 9mm to keep the cost of ammo down, so I did look at the 220's but they are all .45's.

Right now I'm thinking the little anchor on the side isn't worth an extra $110 so I think I'm going to end up with the plain 226. I did find a two tone for $919 today but I found the plain 226 for $739.

Thanks sfmittels for your detailed response!

Ok so new-b question, what's the difference between a clip and a mag?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

camss69 said:


> Ok so new-b question, what's the difference between a clip and a mag?


Generally speaking, a magazine has a spring and a clip does not. As examples a Navy man might know, the M14 and M16 rifles use magazines, while the M1 Garand uses clips.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

camss69 said:


> I don't know if it's just the dealers in my area or if everywhere is like this but none of them seem to want to do a "special order". Two places just flat out said no, one said sure but it will be more than retail, and the third said they would but it will take 15 days.


I had the same problem. Awhile back I ordered (from a large local dealer) an upgraded SigSauer P226. After numerous weeks, past the "it should be in today" date, I cancelled my order. I took the money and special ordered a S&W PC 952. It also went past the "in" date, but I still have it. I will not special order a firearm again.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

camss69 said:


> Ok so new-b question, what's the difference between a clip and a mag?


The difference is 1 reply to your question vs 94 SCREAMING that you called a magazine a clip.


----------



## camss69 (Sep 18, 2007)

scorpiusdeus said:


> The difference is 1 reply to your question vs 94 SCREAMING that you called a magazine a clip.


It wasn't me :smt002


----------



## .41 Magnum (Aug 31, 2007)

I have the P226, & don't know much about the 229. The 226 I have is outstanding, & in the last two years has been 100% reliable ! Very accurate, & 0 malfunctions of any kind, after several hundred rounds of store bought & reloaded ammo. I love it.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Numba 2 son bought a Sig 45ACP yesterday. We took it to the range today to "test drive" it. Categorically, the best 45 I have ever punched holes in a target with. It was apparent from this parent that Numba 2 Son did his due diligence. I can see why some of the "Sig" people are so caught up with them. I expected the gun to pack more punch in my direction than it did. The features and attention to details on this piece was very impressive. I'm not you, but if the magazine issue is a problem, you couldn't go wrong with their 45. BTW: one of the guys that met us at the gun range is a retired Navy w/20yrs. He absolutely loves 45's. He was talking Kimber when we got there; he was talking Sig when we left. He had a blast with Numba 2 Son's latest acquisition.

Sigs arent' cheap: I guess it's the price you pay for fame.


----------



## skynyrd1911 (May 6, 2006)

I'm starting to like Sigs myself. I just bought my first one. I fondled the 226 & 229. like them both, but since I was looking for a CCW, I decided on the 239. Flat single stack. I guess I'm just partial to single stacks. HHMmmmmmmm.......like the 1911. I think my next Sig will be a 220.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

I was looking at the P229 Elite in stainless steel when I bought my P239 SAS (love the DAK trigger, hammer sits halfway as if you had used a decocker on a DA/SA) and I called Sig because the website originally said it was CA compliant. Sig has not submitted the new Elite models for testing. I was told they have to submit several handguns of the same model for testing. The rep who handles CA told me it would be about a year before we saw them available for purchase in CA.

BTW, I purchased my P239 and my P232 for about $100 less than the listed retail price and the P239 SAS had to be special ordered (took only 2 days to come in). Where in CA are you? If you are in Southern CA I can recommend a couple of good dealers.

And yes, they are addicting!


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

I would go with the 229, smaller, easier to carry and feels good in your hand.


----------



## camss69 (Sep 18, 2007)

It's been a while, but I've been taking my time trying to rent all the alternatives before making a purchase. 

So far I've rented a 226, which was dirty or had bad ammo because it had trouble ejecting casings properly which made for a frustrating experience. 

Yesterday we went to a different range, rented a 229 and man was that a much better experience. LOVE the trigger on both of them. I was really happy with it and shot better with it than any other gun I've tried. (Beretta and S&W)

Then I talking to the Range Master and he let me try his personal 220. WOW what a nice gun that was, really really smooth.

I tried to rent the XD, they had two and said they were both broken. This from the good range with the clean maintained Sig's. They said they no longer recommend them for that reason.

So they have a factory refurb 226R for $599 down there. After shooting the broken in models I'm thinking that might be a good way to go since it would probably take years for me to get it broken in like the others were.

The good news is I took the wife down, first time she'd been and she liked it so much (shooting) she wants her own!! She's kind of competitive so I think she likes the fact that we are evenly matched when it comes to shooting.. 

Got lucky there!


----------



## camss69 (Sep 18, 2007)

awmp said:


> I would go with the 229, smaller, easier to carry and feels good in your hand.


I can't carry it anyway, I'm in Northern California.

If anyone has a shop they recommend, fire away!


----------



## camss69 (Sep 18, 2007)

FINALLY!!

I went with the 226 two-tone in a .40.

Now I have the wait the 5 years or so to pick it up since I'm in California.

I rented it 3 times, liked it all three.

I was almost tempted by an XD-40 bi-tone because it's so much cheaper and seemed ok holding it in the shop but the fact they were broken both times I tried to rent them kind of steered me away.

waiting... waiting.... is it here yet?


----------



## ajunkyarddog (May 18, 2008)

One of the details that is often missed in the sig 226 vs 229 debate is the longer sight radius(6.3 vs. 5.7 inches) that comes with having the longer slide and barrel(4.4 vs. 3.9 inches). Longer is better in this instance if you are shooting for absolute accuracy once you have already locked in your choice for caliber. Target models for Sig 226 have a 5 or 5.6 inch barrel with or without compensator. 
What caliber are you looking to acquire your Sig in? Is recoil a factor for you & your wife? 9mm is great for accuracy, light in recoil, & ammo is cost effective. 40S&W is more powerful but the recoil is snappier & ammo costs more. 357 Sig is the autoload equivalent of the .357 magnum, 1450 fps, 565 ft.-lbs. energy along with the increased recoil. Ammo costs for the 357 exceeds that of .45acp but you only need one round to basically stop any threat. If you have your heart set on the power of a 40S&W or 357Sig but you don't like the recoil characteristics, then you need to purchase the 226ST or 229ST (stainless slide & frame). The offsetting factors here are increased weight (10 ounces) and the cost of gun (approximately $200 more). I personally own a Sig 226 40S&W and i think that it shoots softer on recoil pulse than my 226Navy. If I was ever forced to a decision of owning just one handgun, the Sig226ST 40S&W would be it for me. Also, i can swap out 40S&W barrel for one in 357Sig. For those buyers interested in the 226Navy vs. a standard 226, keep in mind that you receive a Limited Lifetime Warranty with the Navy model & i think that Sig makes a donation up to $100,000 to the Special Operations Warrior Foundation from your purchase. I would recommend that you order night sights on either model you select so you can avoid hassle of extra gunsmithing work. Good Luck, have fun & be safe!


----------



## camss69 (Sep 18, 2007)

Pickup day is tomorrow....


----------



## camss69 (Sep 18, 2007)

So I picked it up yesterday, it looks great to me, even the sig night sights don't seem too bad.

The mags are covered in grease, do I take it all off, take most of it off, put something else on them or just leave them dry? 

Also it says in the manual to clean it before shooting it, what is the best practice here? What are the more popular cleaners I went to the shop and there are only about 5000 to choose from. 

Hope to take it down Friday afternoon for the first time to the range..


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Good choice!!! The two tone is nice. I love my P226 .40 Elite...


----------



## camss69 (Sep 18, 2007)

I REALLY wanted an Elite model... no go in CA... otherwise I would have bought one..


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

I think you should get both!!!!!!!! I have both the 226 and 220, Both are great guns. The 229 will be my next one. I carried a Sig as a duty weapon for 11 years. I have Kimbers and Colts, but when it comes down to it, I know my Sig will take care of business and not let me down. Good Luck!!!!!!!:smt1099


----------



## camss69 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well here it is after 575 rnds through it.

I've let several people shoot it, everyone has loved it so far. A friend of mine just bought a brand new Kimber 1911 and he thought the Sig was awesome as also.

I've finally got used to the thing and I'm really happy with it.

I'm considering sending it in to get the "action enhancement package", does it make a major difference? Anybody know if that includes the "Polish the Feed Ramp" service?

Here's a pic of my last trip out, 5rnds @ 15yrds.


----------

